# Judy's Purp Tut!!



## xJUDYx (May 5, 2007)

*Alright ladies, its my very 1st tut from my very 1st FOTD!

FOTD link 
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=64757

i never knew how FREAKEN long it took to do tutorials, so two thumbs up for all you who've done one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








theres about.........60 photos to go with this!! haha

lets get started!







**
Materials Used:

FACE
Oil of Olay moisturizer
Mac Prep + Prime
Boujouis bronzer gel
Everyday Minerals SPRING concealor
BE medium tan
MAC msf dark
MAC blush sunbasque
Everday Minerals B&B blush & bronzer
MAC studio fix C40
Mac FIX+

EYES

UDPP
**Maybelline Dark brown brow powder*
*MAC e/s carbon
MAC e/s Chrystal avalanche
MAC e/s nocturnelle
MAC e/s Classic white (tailor made warm eyes pallete)
JANE DUO hit ( dark purple ) & miss ( lighter purple )
ELF brow gel duo
Max factor lash perfection mascara black

Lips

Mac lip conditioner
FLIRT! silk slip
DESSERT plumping gloss BUNNY

Tools

BE max. coverage concealor brush
Models Prefer pink kabuki
FLIRT! powder brush
FLIRT! skunk wannabe brush
FLIRT! Blush brush
MAC 129SE
MAC 219SE
MAC 266SE
MAC 275
MAC 219
MAC 224
Q-tips
Lash Curler


I just got out of the shower so dont mind my wet hair..you can kinda see it evolve from wet to dry..lol


*


​* start with a bare & moisturized face






get some spring concealor on your concealor brush






Cover all those little imperfections






now you it should look like this..kinda..haha






get some brow powder on the brush it came with & put it on half assed like...






this!!






& i take the 266SE brush that has some carbon on it to darken it up a bit






now take a Q-tip to clean it up 





use a kabuki to apply your Mineral makeup
SWIRL & TAP






BUFFFFFF!







should end up like this






SWIRL & TAP a little more






& spritz a few times with the FIX+
i rather spray on the brush rather than my face..idk i'm weird like that





BUFF BUFF BUFF more







it should end up like this..no difference but i can tell! hah





get some dark msf on the 129SE brush
( i dropped it in the bathroom..*tears* hah )






apply it to the jaw line & a little in the hollows of your cheeks





grab some sunbaque with the flirt! blush brush





smile & apply it to the apples of your cheeks





 itshould look like this





grab some bronzer&blush from EDM





apply it over sunbasque
like how the roller came outta nowhere? lol





grab your UDPP & put some on your fingers





and dab  all over your lids





blend it all over





get some chyrstal avalanche on your 219 brush





apply it to the inner corners of your lid





like this





next get your 275 brush & load it with carbon





apply it to the outer corner slightly blending in with the chrystal avalanche






and it looks likes this





get some nocturnell on the 219SE brush





put it where carbon & chyrstal avalanche meet on the lid





you end up with this





get some light purple with your finger
( i find it easier to apply the e/s with my fingers in the next couple steps )




apply over nocturnelle and go a little more towards inner corner





something like this..





grab some dark purple with your finger





and apply over both nocturnelle and the light purple





grab classic white with your 224 brush





use it to highlight & to make the shadow line not too harsh





get carbon with the 266SE brush





line the top & bottom waterlines





curl your lashes





apply mascara





boring lashes..





get some studio fix on a powder brush




& brush away little speckles of whatever and to reduce some of the shinyness.





grab your fav brow gel





brush those suckers in place





apply lip conditioner





next apply pink slip by FLIRT!





should look like this..





apply DESSERT plumping gloss in bunny over it






cant really see..BOO

FULL FACE SHOTS

my hair's dry..& nappy. at least my bangs are alright looking! hah
























HOOOOOLY MOOOLEY!! that look forever and a day!! I'M DONE!! YAY!!

i hope you ladies enjoy it and find it useful!! 


*​​


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 5, 2007)

awesome. what brand eyelash curler did you use?


----------



## xJUDYx (May 5, 2007)

revlon! haha

i realized that my i didnt make my black as intense as the FOTD. it was still daytime so i didnt want a dramtic eye for today.


----------



## Kim. (May 5, 2007)

So pretty! You should do a hair tut for your hair in the fotd where it's all curly, I can never get my hair like that!


----------



## darlingjem (May 5, 2007)

So very pretty!  Great tut, thanks


----------



## ginger9 (May 6, 2007)

Fantastic tutorial - thank you for taking the time to do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look wonderful btw


----------



## fairytale22 (May 6, 2007)

Awesome tutorial! You are sooo cute!


----------



## PMBG83 (May 6, 2007)

Aww you look so cute


----------



## xxainixx (May 6, 2007)

looks gorgeous


----------



## SELFstyled (May 6, 2007)

You're too cute!


----------



## kimmy (May 6, 2007)

you're adorable! lovely tutorial.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 6, 2007)

Very Beautiful = )


----------



## arabian girl (May 6, 2007)

wooooow ... it is useful!! thanks sis


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 6, 2007)

thanks for posting this! your gorgeous


----------



## tadzio79 (May 6, 2007)

awesome tut!!! you look so cute!!!


----------



## gracetre123 (May 6, 2007)

thats nice, thanks... you look so pretty


----------



## NFTP (May 6, 2007)

very nice tutorial!


----------



## swtginbug (May 6, 2007)

u are tooo cute. and the tut was great. thanks and i know its a lot of work.


----------



## Vale (May 6, 2007)

It's Wonderful!


----------



## mkupsusie (May 6, 2007)

Nice tut. Your complexion is good.


----------



## Esperanza (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for doing this tutorial. Very nice makeup indeed & I like the combo of Carbon and Nocturnelle!


----------



## Emmi (May 6, 2007)

Great tut! You look very cute!!


----------



## n_c (May 6, 2007)

You did a wonderful job!!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 6, 2007)

You are so cute! Look gor-gee-us!


----------



## tropical_smiles (May 6, 2007)

I love the look you have here. I think I'm in need to make a trip and get the Nocturnelle E/s!!  I have the other two and i like how you just added that hint of Nocturnelle in..You should definately do more Tutorials!!


----------



## breathless (May 6, 2007)

awesome tut! i do agree that you should do more. i love this!


----------



## brown_eyes (May 7, 2007)

awesome tut, thanks for posting


----------



## MACisME (May 7, 2007)

this is such a great tutorial!


----------



## prppygrl69 (May 8, 2007)

You're so freakin adorable!Thanks for this tut.


----------



## PinkFlower899 (May 8, 2007)

you look so pretty...love that tut


----------



## misspaillettes (May 9, 2007)

even without make-up, you look so nice!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great tut! thanx!!


----------



## linkas (May 9, 2007)

Hottie! Thanks>!


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (May 11, 2007)

Love the colors... I'm a huge fan of using black and white!


----------



## Jayne (May 11, 2007)

gorgeous look !!! 
thanks ! 
i really love your hairs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love your lashes too


----------



## missmacqtr (May 11, 2007)

u look awesome.


----------



## applefrite (May 12, 2007)

Great Job ! Now I want Crystal Avalanche ! 
You are beautiful and kind on natural


----------



## hishappyending (May 14, 2007)

my god, you're beautiful. i wish i looked like you without make-up. =(


----------



## anjaok (May 14, 2007)

great tutorial, will have to try this sometime. your makeup looks flawless!


----------



## k_im (May 15, 2007)

this is fab! thanks for taking the time to do this


----------



## stevoulina (May 15, 2007)

Very useful tut!! Thanks!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 6, 2007)

great tut! your application is fantastic!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it came out great! I love how you did the eye makeup, I will def give it a try, Thanks!


----------



## Bianca (Jul 7, 2007)

Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## Backseat_betty (Jul 7, 2007)

I love this tutorial! Your skin looks flawless!!


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow I love how it turn out. Very very pretty!


----------



## Fati (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice Tutorial..

lovely skin and pretty face!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 10, 2007)

love your blending of carbon!!


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Jul 16, 2007)

I like this!


----------



## chellebreezy (Jul 16, 2007)

great tut! i just bought nocturnelle e/s and i think i'm going to try that!


----------



## cinnybuns (Jul 17, 2007)

aww you look so pretty, and cute personality


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 17, 2007)

Great tutorial Judy, thanks!!!


----------



## oddinary (Jul 18, 2007)

You are the cutest thing!
Thank you for this tut


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

looks lovely im gonna try this one


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 19, 2007)

Great tut!!  And ur hair doesn't look nappy...looks perfect to me!


----------



## jennzy (Jul 20, 2007)

Georgeous!


----------



## clamster (Jul 23, 2007)

GOood job! I loved it!


----------



## krackatoa (Aug 4, 2007)

this is great!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you for this! I love how detailed it was, can't wait to try the look!


----------



## justanothergirl (Aug 20, 2007)

Aw you're a cutie. Nice tutorial


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Aug 20, 2007)

I absolutly love this tut and you are too adorable!  Def. playing around with this one my next night out!


----------



## xJUDYx (Aug 21, 2007)

post fotds if you do try it! i'd love to see em! =]


----------



## ninsira (Aug 21, 2007)

Very Nice !!!!!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome! Your skin is so beautiful!


----------



## babylux (Aug 22, 2007)

soo pretty. Thanks for posting


----------



## Tiya (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm glad I scrolled down slowly and read each line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Your makeup looks very pretty and great FOTD!!! Thanx for sharing! You are so pretty, too...I'm jealous of the eye makeup


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 25, 2007)

Great tutorial, love the look!


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 28, 2007)

This tut was awesome!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 29, 2007)

cutie patootie!


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 25, 2007)

Love the look...


----------

